# Collected Visions needs Spellcheck



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I got the Collected Visions book for Christmas (which I love) but I couldn't help but notice they have a lot of typos.

They seem to keep mixing up the Emperor's Children with the Death Guard. What's up with that?


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

There are more mistakes like that in CC. After HH series is over they should make new CC edition with better written text and they should cut off that stupid cards section replacing it with new, better and bigger images.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

There are some mistakes seen of course, but considering overall its best backround book so far released. And love the artwork which was mostly done for cardgame.

On play.com its really cheap, suggest anyone who dont have this buy it asap.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know, it drives me nuts sometimes. But the pretty pictures make it all better.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, I saw a couple of instances where the pictures don't match the description, like some Ultramarines that are labelled as Emperor's Children. 

Overall it's a great book though, full of inspiration, but I agree, they should get round to doing something new in line with the novels. We are sorely lacking some visual inspiration at the moment, such as a comic, or something. 

Rev


----------

